# NGD! Agile Interceptor Pro 828 Black Flame!



## Jbrum18 (Feb 26, 2010)

I ordered this for the May run and luckily on Sunday I received an e-mail notifying me of it's early arrival and today it came! 
Haven't really had much time to play with it yet cause of work but it seems fairly solid so far. Once I restring it with the ACTUAL gauge strings then I'll see how the intonation goes with the Kahler. Now onto the crappy pics! My camera sucks and I took the pictures extremely fast cause I had to get to work but here they are!

It's a box!





And a case!





Packaging <3





















Artsy shot lol




XBLURRYX 




Welcome home!





Flash makes it look brighter than it is, but it's pretty much impossible to take a still shot with a POS Nikon Coolpix without it on


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Feb 26, 2010)

jealous!

that looks like its going to be AMAZING to play.


----------



## Galius (Feb 26, 2010)

Bad ass. BTW they have been shipping them with the correct size strings.


----------



## Bungle (Feb 26, 2010)

Black flame and ebony.... Delicious!

What's up with the wrong strings during shipping? Has Korea been making mischief again?


----------



## Jbrum18 (Feb 26, 2010)

No they have not, considering I had a .056 for my E on my six it definitely doesn't feel like a .072 on the F#. Or maybe I'm just an idiot but people were saying they weren't being shipped with the right gauges before.


----------



## Haunted (Feb 27, 2010)

that guitar is Uber Awesome!


----------



## CooleyJr (Feb 27, 2010)

Daaaaaaaaamn that's NICE!!


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 27, 2010)

man if there's ebony on the interceptor pros, i don't see how there could be a problem doing ebony on the sceptors


----------



## ugg im kyle (Feb 27, 2010)

That is one sexy black flame my friend!


----------



## Triple7 (Feb 27, 2010)

wow that looks great man, congrats!


----------



## Jbrum18 (Feb 27, 2010)

guitarplayerone said:


> man if there's ebony on the interceptor pros, i don't see how there could be a problem doing ebony on the sceptors


Agreed, though I like the trem. Ebony should be available for all.

And thanks everybody, glad I made the decision to skip getting a seven!


----------



## ra1der2 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats! Sweet axe man, makes me jealous my semi custom 828 was a turd 

Stop fucking teasing us and get a pic of the back side up already, geez


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 27, 2010)

I love my blk flame interceptor 727 .. ebony Board..
Congrats man!


----------



## Apophis (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks great, Congrats !!!


----------



## freepower (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, my lol F# was not a 72. I think it might even be a hair thinner than the stock B string. Weird.

Anyway, great guitar, enjoy!


----------



## AChRush1349 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wowwww. Looks REALLY nice. I'd love one of those, but with a hipshot instead of the kahler.


----------



## swayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks killer dude! Congrats!


----------



## Haunted (Feb 27, 2010)

someone make a video already!! all we've seen is the intrepids in action


----------



## Bombdotcom (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh my god. That's beautiful and looks like it might kill people.


----------



## Galius (Feb 27, 2010)

Jbrum18 said:


> No they have not, considering I had a .056 for my E on my six it definitely doesn't feel like a .072 on the F#. Or maybe I'm just an idiot but people were saying they weren't being shipped with the right gauges before.


 
The older runs were being shipped with the wrong sizes for sure, my Intrepid from early last year was an example. This last run of Intrepids and Septor 8s everyone seemed to have the correct sizes and the low tuner was even set to accept the larger strings. Right when I got my Septors I noticed they looked close to the correct size and even compared the strings when I first changed em using the stock gauges and they looked pretty spot on. In your pics the string size progression looks about right but who knows, they may be lighter.


----------



## Philligan (Feb 27, 2010)

That looks unreal, congrats, man.


----------



## Malacoda (Feb 27, 2010)

Very pretty


----------



## Jbrum18 (Feb 27, 2010)

Galius said:


> The older runs were being shipped with the wrong sizes for sure, my Intrepid from early last year was an example. This last run of Intrepids and Septor 8s everyone seemed to have the correct sizes and the low tuner was even set to accept the larger strings. Right when I got my Septors I noticed they looked close to the correct size and even compared the strings when I first changed em using the stock gauges and they looked pretty spot on. In your pics the string size progression looks about right but who knows, they may be lighter.



Yeah it looks slightly thicker than my .056 on my six string so what I THINK they did was put a regular D'addario seven string set on (B is .059) starting on the F# and then used a .008 or something similar for the high E. I also checked Long and McGay today and the largest string they carry is .059 so it looks like I'm going to have to order them before I find out the truth.


----------



## Demonsev7en (Feb 27, 2010)

God DAMN.


----------



## HellMinor (Feb 28, 2010)

Sick axe dude!


----------



## philkilla (Mar 1, 2010)

So how does it play?


----------



## Jbrum18 (Mar 2, 2010)

philkilla said:


> So how does it play?



Well what can I say? I'm VERY impressed. Jumping to an 8 was no biggie for me and this guitar surely fits my playing. I can whip around on scales and modes a lot faster than I expected I could, I guess that comes from me being a 6-string bass player as well. The EMG's are EMG's, have it going through my PodXT right now and its nothing special but not bad either. Deciding on whether to put some passives or blackouts in when I cook up the money. I will most likely be posting a video of me playing soon and/or a new song on my soundclick with it soon!

Oh and about the string issue, I realized it was me being a dumbass. Not playing an 8 before a was expecting a lot bigger. On my six I was using Jazz Medium D'Addarios and I forgot how much thicker they are then the thinner gauges that I used to play on before and are now on this 8 string. After playing around and getting used to it, it feels just right now!


----------



## philkilla (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice dude. I have to wait till around July to get mine even though it will reach its destination in May.

I can't wait.

How does the Kahler feel? Up until now I've only played a Kahler on a Hanneman ESP and I thought it was great. I love how the fine tuners can make HHHHUUUGGGEEE adjustments compared to a Floyd.


----------



## Jbrum18 (Mar 3, 2010)

philkilla said:


> Nice dude. I have to wait till around July to get mine even though it will reach its destination in May.
> 
> I can't wait.
> 
> How does the Kahler feel? Up until now I've only played a Kahler on a Hanneman ESP and I thought it was great. I love how the fine tuners can make HHHHUUUGGGEEE adjustments compared to a Floyd.



Ahh yes I forgot to talk about the Kahler! It's great, I prefer it way more than my Floyd. Mine was setup just right, intonation is perfect now after a few adjustments which were very simple to do. Everything about it is so much simpler and easier than a Floyd. It stays in tune after heavy use as well and like you said the fine tuners have a much wider tuning range than a Floyd. I can drop a tuning without even having to unlock it and do it the old fashioned way.

You'll love it once it comes, I'm very impressed by it and glad I chose to go for an Agile. Aesthetically it's pretty much flawless as well. The only things I noticed were a few little dings in the fretboard which are barely noticeable and around the 17th fret I think it is where the neck joins the body they applied a little too much lacquer over the fret marker so it kinda looks washed out and blurry but I could really care less. 

Hopefully yours will come sooner then expected!


----------



## philkilla (Mar 3, 2010)

That sounds awesome.

Mine might come earlier, but I'm in a busy course in the military right now, and by April I'll be away for a few months...

Loooooong waiting period.


----------



## Collapse (Mar 5, 2010)

nice axe, can you any ofthe routing at the front of the bridge?


----------



## Jbrum18 (Mar 5, 2010)

Collapse said:


> nice axe, can you any ofthe routing at the front of the bridge?



A little unsure of your question lol, if you meant if I can see any routing at the front of the bridge then the answer is no not really. There's only a little bit as you can see in this picture (The little black cutout around the center of the bridge)


----------



## Collapse (Mar 5, 2010)

Jbrum18 said:


> A little unsure of your question lol, if you meant if I can see any routing at the front of the bridge then the answer is no not really. There's only a little bit as you can see in this picture (The little black cutout around the center of the bridge)
> 
> 
> LOL sorry that is what I meant to say, mine has the same amount showing. just checking to see if yours did to. thanks


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 6, 2010)

^^Yeah, see that's the thing. You'll notice on both your and Collapse's instruments the stud adjustment screws are really used to pull the whole bridge toward the back of the body. That little bit of the route showing isn't a huge deal, but I just don't know why they don't cut the route and the stud holes back 1/8". I want to get another Interceptor 8 (I have a std 827) but I want to wait until that is corrected.


----------



## Jbrum18 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah, for me its not really an issue at all. I actually didnt even notice it until Collapse pointed it out to me tbh lol


----------



## ra1der2 (Mar 7, 2010)

_Last edited by Jbrum18; 02-27-2010 at 04:05 PM. Reason: Added pictures of backside 

sexxxay _


----------



## Aris_T (Mar 7, 2010)

Awesome flame! Enjoy!


----------



## Born4metal85 (Aug 19, 2010)

did you change the tuners? Are those locking tuners?


----------



## Jbrum18 (Aug 19, 2010)

Born4metal85 said:


> did you change the tuners? Are those locking tuners?



I did not change the tuners, it came installed with a full locking Kahler trem system


----------



## youheardme (Sep 26, 2010)

That guitar looks deadly awesome


----------



## Eric Christian (Oct 15, 2010)

Jbrum18, 

How do you like this guitar so far? For me its a toss up between this one and the Guerilla M8. Maybe you could post a video please?

Eric


----------



## Jbrum18 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm 100% satisfied with this guitar, It's one of the greatest deals considering the amount of specs you get for $999. I jumped straight from playing a six and was a fairly easy transition, I also play 6 string bass as well so thats probably why. I have since changed the EMG 808's for Seymour Duncan Blackouts just out of personal preference, EMG's still aren't too bad of a pickup. I've had no problems with the Kahler, I was kinda iffy when I first bought it because I hated the Floyd on my 6 but it's a much more easier and stable unit, plus you have the option of turning the bridge into a fixed by just adjusting one screw, awesome feature! Playing wise it's great! The sustain on this guitar is unbelievable, much better than my buddy's prestige Ibanez! Overall this guitar is a pure steal, if you end up purchasing this guitar I guarantee you will not be disappointed. 

I'll post a video if I've got time, pretty busy with school at the moment.


----------



## Eric Christian (Oct 17, 2010)

Jbrum18, Good enough, I want this exact same guitar you have. I only wish it was offered in gloss or satin black. One more question please. How was Rondo Music to deal with?


----------



## Jbrum18 (Oct 19, 2010)

They were great, no problems what so ever. Shipping took 3 days for me and I live in Canada. Kurt the owner of Rondo Music has a really great return policy as well if you are somehow not satisfied with your instrument of if there is a problem with it once it arrives.


----------



## elrrek (Oct 19, 2010)

Kurt's return policy is great if you like in the North American continent, which is fair enough, but if you live over-sees it's not so good.


----------



## Gitte (Oct 19, 2010)

Aris_T said:


> Awesome flame! Enjoy!


+1 congrats


----------



## Faine (Mar 2, 2011)

Even though this was a while ago, your 8 is beautiful man. Can you put up a vid of some sweet technical math metal open b string riffage? Haha congrats.


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 3, 2011)

Very nice, man....very nice.

I really want an Agile 8 haha. I'm glad you're happy and that you have good things to say about it. It sounds like the Kahler is simply a beast piece of machinery.


----------



## Splinterhead (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful! Congrats on a such a great looking guitar. You gotta case I need a case. Can you tell me specifically what model case you're guitar came with? thanks and enjoy!!


----------



## jymellis (Mar 23, 2011)

i have one of these sitting on my floor right now lol.


----------



## Nile (Mar 27, 2011)

blackest guitar ever


----------

